# Fishing Kayak Swap Meet



## Craig (Aug 10, 2007)

*Fishing Kayak Swap Meet*
Adventure Outlet has a special offer for anyone interested in selling or buying a second hand fishing kayak&#8230;.a Fishing Kayak Swap Meet, Saturday 13th October.

This is an opportunity for both buyers and sellers to get together in the one place at no cost to either party. Even if you're not buying or selling your welcome to come along to what poses to be a social gathering of local kayak fisho's. The Logan & Albert Fish Management Stocking Group will be putting on a sausage sizzle to fundraise for stocking in our local dams. Some of the Mantra Kayak Pro Team will be attending, plus see displays of hand-made lures with limited numbers available for sale.
Those that have a fishing kayak to sell are encouraged to post their info on this thread and notify potential buyers of what kayaks will be on show and up for sale. We welcome other kayaking accessories such as rods, reels, sounders & electric motors to be listed and sold.

Don't miss out on a great day&#8230;.or a bargain!

Date: Sat 13th October
Location: Adventure Outlet, Shop 5, 3 Jackman St Southport.
Time: 10am - 2pm
Further Info: Contact Craig on [email protected]


----------



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

Occulator said:


> What a bloody great idea. All for a good cause and it will no doubt be fun to boot. Well done on getting involved Craig. I wish someone would organise something like this in Sydney.


Occy, just another reason to move to Sunny Qld


----------



## fishbrain (Oct 19, 2005)

Good time to clean out the garage.... should have plenty of goodie s I do not use.
Cheers Brad


----------



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

At least 3 Kayaks so far, from various People.


----------



## beanneil (Aug 8, 2012)

Is anyone going past Marsden or Logan City ? I would like to go if someone can give me a lift . Thanks.


----------



## Craig (Aug 10, 2007)

I'll see if I can get Brad (Fishbrain) to pick you up!


----------



## beanneil (Aug 8, 2012)

that would be great. Let me know PM , if he can. Thanks,Neil.


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

The 2 kayaks I will be selling are

A 6 month old Tarpon 120
A 2008 model Hobie Adventure

Some things I will be buying are another kayak from Adventure Outlet, some of Sel's lures and depends what else is on offer there.


----------



## mehi (May 25, 2009)

WayneD said:


> The 2 kayaks I will be selling are
> 
> A 6 month old Tarpon 120
> A 2008 model Hobie Adventure
> ...


Hey Wayne met a young bloke down the Coomera weir this week who I'd say will be keen on the Tarpon


----------



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

The latest on the swap meet, today I was talking to Craig McSween from Adventure Outlet.

Adventure Outlet stocks an amazing range of kayaks and Craig said he will be knocking 50% off the price of three mystery kayaks, a small fishing kayak, an 11 foot kayak and a 4m Kayak, not only that Craig is in a dealing mood so anyone who wants to buy a kayak in the next two weeks would be mad not to swing by Adventure Outlet on the 13 October between the 10am - 2 pm to score themselves an awesome deal. The mystery kayaks will only be on offer to those who turn up on the day, first in best dressed!

They are so mysterious I don't even know what they are :twisted:

See you there, ;-)

Cheers


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Another two yaks to add to the selling list

Perception Swing
Viking Nemo

Don't quite know how I am going to get 4 yaks on my car and trailer....


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Here's my pricing for the Swap meet.

Hobie Adventure $1500
Tarpon 120 $900
Perception Swing $750
Viking Nemo $400


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Signed a contract on the house that was $20K less than we were hoping 

Nah just clearing out old toys to make room for new ones. Going to only have 2 yaks and a bit bigger tinny than I currently have.


----------



## Bretto (May 23, 2010)

I'll be down there despite probably having already found cheap bush bashing yak.


----------



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

I will have 22 of my home made lures there for $15 a piece with $5 from every lure going to the Logan and Albert Fish Stock Assoc.
A brand new unopened, Humminbird PiranhaMAX 160 Fishfinder, unwanted raffle prize, $100
A used Silicone net, will be sold to the highest offer before 11.30
A Samiki Zing Rod, SZG6101SXL 6'10"" Spin, 2 - 6lb, 1/32 - 5/16 Oz, used but in excellent condition $100
3 x Jackall Transam 95 Lures, New, never opened, $25 each
1 x lot of 5 cod lures, new, one might have been used once, and one used lure(missing Hooks), $50
2 x Ocean Kayak Genuine Transducer Boots to suit Humminbird Sounder, $5 a piece.

Will accept cash or a swap if it interests me...


----------



## Craig (Aug 10, 2007)

Hi Guys

Just realised that my signature, and shop address were out of date.
For anybody coming tomorrow, our address is........ 
Shop 5, 3 Jackman St Southport.
We moved from Marine Pde to this location earlier in the year.

Weather looks fine...Hope to see you all tomorrow!!


----------



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

I have scanned the house this morning much to my wife's delight and have found other excess gear here that I am willing to part with at a fair price.

3 more assorted rods, Daiwa Pro Caster BC, Plueger Trion BC "Native Special", a Squidgee Spin rod. $10 - $60
A Gel Kayak Seat Pad $10
A kiddies Foam Back Pack - Makes a great battery holder for a fish finder $ 15
A large hinged Tackle Tray, A Spinner Bait Storage Box, $10 a Piece
Over 20 Yak Gear Paddle Leashes/Rod Leashes, $5 a piece
A set of 4 Pro Rack, kayak supports. $20

Plus other assorted gear, Will take cash today or swap. Also if I know you I will take bank deposit.

Some come to Adventure Outlet today for a look or Score a Hot sausage from Steven M, that has to be worth the trip...

Cheers


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

There were boobs flashed Gra.

Pity the boobs were Stevens. He'll do anything to raise funds for little fishies. Thank god someone donated $10 for him to put his top back on.

Fun day as it always is when you get all the class clowns in one place but only one second hand yak sold for the day. The shop however was super busy with new yaks walking out the door, hell even Sel managed to sell a Tarpon 100 from the shop while all the staff were busy dealing with other customers.


----------



## Musty (Oct 12, 2010)

StevenM said:


> and I am cooking stuff. Come and give me your money.


I was on my way there but then I stopped in at Bunnings to get some stuff and spent my money on snags and soft drinks there! Unfortunately I couldn't make it to your sizzle but wont be missing the next one!
:lol:

Musty


----------



## Musty (Oct 12, 2010)

StevenM said:


> Was good mate. Glad Musty never came.


Damn!!! And I had a ute with racks and a double stack trailer in tow to buy heaps of gear!
Bummer for me  but glad for you 

MMMMmmmm snags with onions and bbq sauce

Cheers :lol: 
Musty


----------

